# How to protect tree trunk from sprinkles?



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

I have a couple trees that are in the way of sprinkles. I can adjust the sprinkle so they don't hit the trees but I won't get good coverage.
Is there any way to protect the trunk? These are 2" caliper Japanese maples, trying to minimize the bark damage.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

How about something like this to wrap around the young trunk. I'd make sure it fits loosely and is slotted.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I would put a deflector at the sprinkler head that lines up to the tree trunk, that way the water never makes it there.

You can get special sprinkler heads that have this build in, here is an example: https://nelsonirrigation.com/products/rotator-sprinklers/streamsplitters


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

Powhatan said:


> How about something like this to wrap around the young trunk. I'd make sure it fits loosely and is slotted.


It can work but I'm afraid it may trap moisture.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

San said:


> I would put a deflector at the sprinkler head that lines up to the tree trunk, that way the water never makes it there.
> 
> You can get special sprinkler heads that have this build in, here is an example: https://nelsonirrigation.com/products/rotator-sprinklers/streamsplitters


Oh that's cool. I didn't know they make something like that. Does it basically skip an area? 
Sorry for my ignorance but what's a deflector? Does it attach to the sprinkler head?


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

ceriano said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > I would put a deflector at the sprinkler head that lines up to the tree trunk, that way the water never makes it there.
> ...


The water hits the little plastic bit that's in front of it at that location, so it gets deflected to the left and right of the little barrier that's in front of the spray.

Here is a close up from one of the rainbird ones:


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

San said:


> ceriano said:
> 
> 
> > San said:
> ...


Very nice! Thanks a bunch! This is such a game changer. Didn't know they make something like this.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

:thumbup:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

you can always just remove the tree


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

San said:


> ceriano said:
> 
> 
> > San said:
> ...


Do you know how much these are? Do they work with rain bird heads?
I talked to my irrigation guy, he's never seen one before but he's willing to install one for free see how it works.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

The only ones I know are the ones for the ag lfx sprinklers. I actually don't know if there are ones for regular lawn sprinklers.

But the same concept should apply. If they don't have any maybe you can make something yourself.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> you can always just remove the tree


japanese maples look pretty cool though and gives the yard more character IMO


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I've seen these digital type rotor heads demonstrated and they are very versatile. I can't remember the exact brand I saw but here's one from the interwebs:
https://www.irrigreen.com/

You can program it for an exact pattern of what you want.


----------

